

Show HN: doodlec.am  - cryptoz
http://doodlec.am/?hnyc

======
redguava
I am not sure if it's everywhere in the world, but in Australia a "Doodle" can
often be slang for a penis. With this in mind, I am not sure DoodleCam is a
great name unless that's what you were going for.

I was kind of expecting your service to be like chatroulette which also could
have been called DoodleCam.

~~~
shortformblog
In North America, "doodle" is what people do in their notebooks during boring
meetings—draw, that is. So it may be a cultural thing. For their target
audience, it's fine.

------
cryptoz
This is a Cumulonimbus side project. We're focusing on pressureNET right now
and are looking for funding. <http://pressurenet.cumulonimbus.ca>

~~~
duaneb
Do phones and other mobile devices have the capability to measure barometric
pressure? If so, that's awesome and I need to harness that.

~~~
serf
A lot do. Almost all of the official 'Google Experience' android devices do,
along with the Samsung Galaxy line of devices. Thats not the complete list, of
course, but that's a large chunk. The baro sensor is used to get a altitude
lock for gps quicker.

~~~
duaneb
Ach, can't stand android. Ah well.

